# Naval Jelly for heavy rust removal?



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

I have heard before that this stuff is good to use to remove heavy rust deposits. I have a couple of questions:

1.) Where can I buy this stuff?
I see that Loctite makes it, so is this found anywhere common like an auto-parts store or hardware store?

2.) Do I need to be careful so as to not remove the chrome finish as well?
I am restoring an old Mongoose MTB which is all chrome. As is typical of chrome bikes, there is a fair amount of rust around the BB, so I want to remove as much as possible and preserve what chrome is left there.


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

For chrome I'd use polishing compound. No7 is a little courser for the heavier rust while the Turtle Wax is finer for the lighter rust. Will not scratch or damage the chrome. Works extremely fast. Just put a little on a rag and rub. Very cheap at like 2-3 bucks a tub. Can be found pretty much anywhere (hardware stores, walmart, kmart, target, auto parts). One tub will last you a very long time (years). A little goes a long way. I'll never be without it when it comes to chrome. Absolute best.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

The reason why naval jelly works so well for rust is because it contains Phosphoric Acid. The Phosphoric Acid will also leave behind a thin protective layer.
Something else which a fairly high Phosphoric Acid content?? Coca-Cola !
Using coke on rusty chrome works extremely well, especially with a wad of aluminum foil (it's soft enough not to scratch the chrome) It's an old trick :thumbsup:


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Just soak the frame in oxalic acid mixture, available at home depot. Sold as a wood brightener. Won't even hurt the decals.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

highdelll said:


> The reason why naval jelly works so well for rust is because it contains Phosphoric Acid. The Phosphoric Acid will also leave behind a thin protective layer.
> Something else which a fairly high Phosphoric Acid content?? Coca-Cola !
> Using coke on rusty chrome works extremely well, especially with a wad of aluminum foil (it's soft enough not to scratch the chrome) It's an old trick :thumbsup:


We used to use Coke to clean gun barrels. Plug the breach end fill it with Coke put a stainless rod in and wire it up to a battery. It's like deplating. The acid in the Coke was incredible. Can you imagine what it does to your stomach?


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

CS2 said:


> The acid in the Coke was incredible. Can you imagine what it does to your stomach?


Do you think it is any worse than the acid already in your stomach?

I ended up getting much of the rust off using a brass brush wheels I bought for my Dremel tool. I was looking at the naval jelly I found at Lowes and it specifically said not to use on chrome, so I got scared and started thinking more along the lines of mechanical rust removal.

As I expected, the chrome finish around the bottom bracket/seat tube/downtube junction was no longer there. It still looks better than it did. I will be posting pics of the bike when I finish it.


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

The standard: Simichrome.










Or, if you want to go cheap and dont care about any microscratches, use an SOS Pad.


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

From my other hobby (old tools) I've used both electrolysis and Evaporust. For preserving chrome, Evaporust may be the best bet. Electrolysis works well, but will remove any plating that has any corrosion under it. It would be difficult to submerge an entire frame for electrolysis. The nice thing about electrolysis is that it is self limiting. If you forget and leave something in the tank an extra week, it won't hurt anything.


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

My lbs carries Chromax. I've been using it for almost 10 years on everything from bicycle parts to car rims. It actually dissolves rust and it's biodegradeable.

http://www.bikeworldusa.us/Chromax-...froogle&utm_medium=organic&utm_source=froogle


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

O X A L I C A C I D. Put it in, go to bed, wake up and you have a brand new looking frame. This IS the standard in old bmx restoration. By yourself a kiddie pool and mix it with water. Drop the frame in plus any other old looking parts you have lying around. This stuff works so good that there is even a wikipedia article link.


----------

